# :reallycrying Dive weight (Dacor The Rig)



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

:reallycrying



Yep one fell out last year and I can't {bleeping} find the other one. Anybody have one to sell or know of a good seamstess to make a couple?



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have already found something to pick apart in your thread Bob. You said it fell out LAST year?!?! You mean you have went that long without diving????


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay-:looser Can you say "Owned" From the Sat trip. Just got off the phone with your Man-Friend -Brandy and He, once agian was a nice person to talk to. 

Anyway I know you're thinking ****** Rigger when you see these and you'd be right!! Didn't want to cnx cause I couldn't find my one remaining pack so I Improvised, Adadpted, Ocercame-ied. Look at the sack on that!!










For those that aren't squimesh to have 10#'s of lead snuggled up to your junk.










Somebody please help me get that off my junk... the purpose of the thread :doh

Stressless


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

pretty colors Bob! you get those in San Fran? I probably shouldn't say anything, it's been so long since I dove, I'm not sure what color my suit is........:banghead


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Christ... It's a "Dazzel"camo just like WWII Navy boats http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dazzle_camouflage

Let's my bulk sneak up on'em and Zwoospp! Venelated. Any way I bought out King Mac Attack a couple years ago and I got this wetsuit thrown in. So piss-off - 

-- Back to weights or someone that can make velcro slide-in weightbag?

:mmmbeer

Stessless


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

A haaa haa! My man freiend. I dont know what you mean he was "once again nice to talk to". That bastard aint ever nice!

By the way....ask him how many fish HE got saturday???oke


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

At least I was warm being the boat Bitch.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm suspicious of any trip that Brandy won't get wet on !!

Was the water too cold or the viz bad. The brandy I know is a fish killa...

what gives......


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont know whats wrong with him Reese! Talkin bout its too cold.....:moon


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

SH*** I'm rolling about the 10 pounds of junk bye the Trunk. :doh:nonono


----------

